

Why you won’t see anything that cool at CES 2013 - rosanna
http://backerkit.tumblr.com/post/39989873263/why-you-wont-see-anything-that-cool-at-ces-13

======
_fs
This is not an article, this is just an attempt to push an advertisement and
seo spam for backerkit on to hacker news

------
lurkinggrue
What is he talking about. Already got seriously excited about the new Lego
Mindstorms.

------
calciphus
There's nothing in here about "why" - it's a press release about BackerKit
masquerading as a jaded technologist.

It also reads like it was written by an accountant and a marketing intern.

------
mbs348
...or why Pebble is the only cool thing this year.

